# Can Dogs Eat Mango?



## alihassani (Jul 28, 2017)

Can Dogs Eat Mango?
Dogs' bodies are designed to eat mainly meat, but puppies dogs also want to eat fruits. Wolves actually frequently eat fruits in the open; it will keep them healthy by giving essential nutrition, not within the meat.
Not absolutely all fruits are safe to nourish your pet, however, and that means you should do your quest before feeding your pet fruit.
So, is mango safe for pet dogs to eat? It really is Mango is saturated in dietary fiber, as well as vitamin supplements A, B6, C, and E, rendering it quite healthy for humans, as well as pet dogs.
Mango is also special, which means that your dog will most likely love it.

Read The Next ..........


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Mango Yes, dogs can eat mangoes. This sweet summer treat is packed with four, yes four different vitamins: vitamins A, B6, C, and E. They also have potassium and both beta-carotene and alpha-carotene. Just remember, as with most fruits, remove the hard pit first, as it contains small amounts of cyanide and can become a choking hazard. Read More


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, that pit==== my friend in PR has mango trees. She has twice now had to have a pit removed from her dog's belly, and the pit works it's way through tissue so he's also had to have section of intestine removed too.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

My wife buys bags of frozen mango that are cut in sections and our dogs love it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

